# How Much Exercise Do Puppies Needs



## MaggieMay (Sep 28, 2010)

i have an 11 week old puppy who is having his second set of jabs tomorrow and then will have to wait two weeks before he can go out and want to know how much exercise he needs at this age

alot of puppy books say 5 mins for each month of their life but he has loads of energy and i don't think 15 mins a day will be enough to tire him out

i don't want to over exercise him and damage his bones or growth

what does anyone recommend


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

the 5 min per walk is more for large breeds. 

also remember exersise doesnt always have to bee a walk, it can be a game pf fetch in the house ie if you have a hall between your kitchen and living room. just play fetch their (realy good for teaching recall and to bring things back to you that they arent ment to have)

or it can be some training like sit, down, and other tricks remember aswell a phisical exersise they need mental exersize. 

my Echos first walk was probably a halve hour at 12 weeks old when she got off lead with the other two. Delta will probably be the same.


----------



## Evelyn_New_Jersey (May 7, 2020)

I've read that repetitive exercise isn't so good, like if you were a daily runner and took your pup with you. But puppy playing is normal and good. Running, stopping, jumping, scampering, fetching, stalking a bug in the grass -- doing lots of various things is good.


----------

